# Coooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool



## bigredfish (Oct 11, 2004)

I will like to buy a 2000gl fish tank
for my home and it costs $2.500
is it to much or is it ok


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

r u for real





















, if oyu are then yes it is


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

That is dirt cheap! Does it have any major scratches or cracks or anything? Does it come with just the tank and nothing else?


----------



## bigredfish (Oct 11, 2004)

YES THE TACK AND THE HOOD 
IT FROM A SEA FOOD BUSINESS AND THE MAN WILL SELL IT
TO ME FOR $2.500








And no scratches or cracks


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Seems a nice deal...







!


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

That is a unreal deal what you gonna put in that beast ? I would also ask for the tank to be filled before you buy it.


----------



## bigredfish (Oct 11, 2004)

I will like to put a Adult Black Piranha but i cant buy a black piranha in chicago


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

put a shoal in im telling you red are cheap but worth it


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

DO IT


----------



## bigredfish (Oct 11, 2004)

I Have 2 but ate it to big for the 2 reds


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

get morrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeee look at my ppics take that and timezs it by like 100





















got like 300 pygos redz preferd


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

2000 G tank you might be able to put a few rhoms in there !!! Add lots of decoration and im sure that is a big enough tank to hold 3 4 rhoms. If 500 G a fish isnt enough i dont know what is.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

Dude you must buy that! do you think it is big enough to an amozon cohab ect with a couple rays tonnes of tetras big pacu. i think that many reds would be awesome but a tad boring well imo anyway.


----------



## bigredfish (Oct 11, 2004)

am going sunday and paying the man
















Thanks Guys


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

def post pics of that beast good luck


----------



## bigredfish (Oct 11, 2004)

I Will


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

ok you got me comfused...2000gallon for what price?

$2.50
$2.500
or $2500???


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

the 3rd one


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

holy f*ck.
30 reds
30 terns
30 cariba
30 piraya
20 spilos
20 geryi

could you fucken imagine something like that
just dont put it upsairs


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

i hope it fits through your front door.that is going to be some weight!


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Make sure your floor can support it.
It'll be OK if you have concrete floor.


----------



## bigredfish (Oct 11, 2004)

It going i ma basement









it going in my basement


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

you gotta post some pic, wanted to see the badass 2000gallon with piranha.

any ideas what kind of piranha you putting in?


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

dont put piranha in a 2000 gallon. get like huge gars aros rtcs...sh*t like that .....pacus...black shark....i can keep goin


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Don't waste that size tank on piddly Piranhas. 
Get yourself a shoal of African tiger fish. I'd say maybe 5-10. that would be so much cooler then sissy little piranhas. ohhhh yeah.. Just watch your arms


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Ps are awsome fish !!!!!!


----------



## bigredfish (Oct 11, 2004)

Mayby 50 baby reds


----------



## bobz (Mar 9, 2006)

mmmmmmmmmm....the possabilities

I'm sure you could make a killer shoal in there. But once again there is so many possabilities...

If it were me i'd have to get say 50 pygos, 100 neons, a nice few plecos etc....

That is one huge tank.

But overall i want pictures because i have seen to many similar hoax threads to belive this straight away.

Bobz


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Solitary Sanchezi.









Seriously though there is no way your going to get a 2000 gal tank in your house *garage _maybe_*. The only way you're going to get a tank that big in your basement is to build it.









I call


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

HMMM .


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Another idea:

Purchase a single pair of convicts and let them go nuts in your tank. You would have a colony of 1,000 by the end of the year since the babies would mature so fast and breed as well. (Only a joke!)









The possibilites are almost endless with a tank that size. Just follow your instincts and purchase the fish that you want.








~Taylor~


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

and why exactly cant you get a black p in chicago?


----------



## colt (Apr 16, 2006)

why is this in the picture and video section? I see no pictures or videos :rasp:


----------



## bobz (Mar 9, 2006)

So was this another of the many hoax threads...or do we have picture proof?

:


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

i think this dude is full of sh*t...


----------



## bigredfish (Oct 11, 2004)

Me


----------



## dunkinuts (Aug 9, 2006)

PICs or STFU


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

dunkinuts said:


> PICs or STFU


post pics or close the thread LOL


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Will only comment once I see pics. I find it hard to beleive you are going to fit a 2000gl tank into a house door.

Hater


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Sure he could.. If it were like 24'x2'x6'

lol


----------



## rocshield70 (Jan 23, 2006)

AGREE-POST PICS000


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

he's paying the man on sunday, the 13th, this is the 11th


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> ok you got me comfused...2000gallon for what price?
> 
> $2.50
> $2.500
> or $2500???


LOL










cant wait to see pics of this tank.


----------



## bufu11 (Feb 2, 2006)

i doubt this is for rela but if it is then f*ck piranhas thurn that into a huge reef or shark tank


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

taylorhedrich said:


> So was this another of the many hoax threads...or do we have picture proof?
> 
> :


very suspect...... I am thinking about putting a 460 in my basment and at that I was gonna have to take out my sliding door as most doorways are only 30"....

really though ----

POST THE DIMESNSIONS ......................


----------



## kookykay23 (Jul 30, 2006)

thats awesome! .... im jealous!


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

Its sunday the 13th where is the pics?


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

This kid is a joke. Stop dreaming, no one believes you till you post pics.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

dont lock this thread delete it


----------



## nerfday96 (Aug 11, 2006)

your gonna need a forklift to lift that bitch, but it's gonna be cool as sh*t


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

fake until pics damm i thought this was gunna be sweet as hell


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

I was thinking about buying a 5000000 gallon tank this from the local elementary school, they sayed they were done swimming in it. Than I was gonna put it in my basement and make a hot tub out of it all for the low low price of 40.00$. Anyone wanna join me in my soon to be new hottub I dont have pics for yet.







Yay buddy


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

This guy is just a stupid f*ck, imo. Just look at his previous topics regarding fish...


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

DepH said:


> This guy is just a stupid f*ck, imo. Just look at his previous topics regarding fish...


Anyone that uses smileys that much deserves to be shot.

And most famous quote.
"man it (F) up"

this dude is post whorin.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm guessing we're talking about a 20.00 gallon tank?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Speaking of smileys. ^ that one is my fav.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

k if your not lieing (which i doubt) try a couple rhoms in there.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

if ur not leing get like 200 caribe or so idk


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

nachos?


----------

